# FreeBSD 9.2 connected with OPENSKY DHCP problems



## vladi (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello. From time to time it happens that I can't get DHCP working on my system. It's over one year I use with no problems; but lately, I turn on the "modem" my satellite dish is connected to, turn on the computer, the "modem" logs on the OPENSKY network, and then nothing works. I try to run dhclient to get my IP address. When I run it, it doesn't find any lease; then, I unplug the network cable, run `ifconfig dc0 down`, plug in the cable, run `ifconfig dc0 up`, `killall dhclients`, run manually `dhclient dc0`, and occasionally it will work out. I can't understand what's going on.

Besides all this, but maybe it has something to do with it, I also get 
	
	



```
tx buffer underrun, "cannot switch to idle state"
```
 and have hardlocks.

Can somebody shed some light on this all? Thanks, vlad.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: FreeBSD 9.2 connected with open sky DHCP problems*

Have you tried replacing the cable and perhaps even the network card? It's possible the network card is simply broken.


----------

